# Some Technical Advice Needed Please



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

As part of my job (carpenter) I often have to produce quotes for clients which include drawings.

At the moment I am using a 26" flat screen telly attached to my laptop.










The problem I have is that the telly can only display a max resolution of 1366x768 which incidentally is the same as the laptop.

My graphics chip enables the signal to be directed at both screens simultaneously, as shown, with the option of designating either as the primary display. There is also the option of disabling the laptop screen & using the external display only.

Am I right in thinking that if I do this using a proper monitor that the chip will support whatever resolution the monitor is capable of?

The graphics chipset is Mobile Intel ® GMA 4500M. Total graphics memory is 1759MB, dedicated graphics memory is 128MB.

The telly is all very well but at that resolution a lot of the display area is lost because the toolbars are so damned big. Note the brightly lit area on all 4 sides of the drawing. The result is only marginally better than the laptop.

Also the 710 would like the telly back in the front room, much better picture than on the one she has in there now.

Would appreciate some knowledgable advice before I buy a big -24" plus- monitor & then find I can't get the most out of it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like you'll be fine...

http://forums.hexus.net/graphics-ca...tel-gma-4500m-list-resolutions-supported.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

oubaas56 said:


> Am I right in thinking that if I do this using a proper monitor that the chip will support whatever resolution the monitor is capable of?
> 
> The graphics chipset is Mobile Intel ® GMA 4500M. Total graphics memory is 1759MB, dedicated graphics memory is 128MB.


No, the maximum resolution you'll get on a screen is the maximum resolution your graphic card is able to output... after a quick google search (I'm not that familiar with laptop hardware), I get the impression that the maximum resolution that chip can handle is the one set on the laptop (1366x768). Also, the memory for graphic usage is not a physical memory on the card (like desktop vga cards) but rather 128Mb of the main RAM reserved for graphic usage.

Specs and other information:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-4500MHD-GMA-X4500MHD.9883.0.html

So I guess your answer is this... you can't get a better performance than the one you are already getting. You would need a dedicated VGA card with a lot more juice in it for higher resolutions and faster renderings (if you use 3D stuff). The best, easiest and cheapest way to get that is with a desktop computer...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Looks like you'll be fine...
> 
> http://forums.hexus.net/graphics-ca...tel-gma-4500m-list-resolutions-supported.html


...or I could be wrong... KrispyDK's the computer wizard, not me... :bag:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> Looks like you'll be fine...
> 
> http://forums.hexus.net/graphics-ca...tel-gma-4500m-list-resolutions-supported.html


Nice one mate. I did think that the limitation on the external display in my case was down to that being the maximum the telly could handle.

Also nice to know I'm not the only insomniac here. :thumbup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you'll be fine...
> ...


I think we're both probably right! Looks like the graphics chip can handle a range of resolutions but those onboard laptop graphics cards won't be the best performers....


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't do a lot of 3d stuff. I'm hoping that for 2d it will suffice.

Cheers.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

It works.










No timelag, nothing. On dual display it responded immediately ( so plug'n'play does work ).

As soon as I selected the external monitor as the only display it changed to that screens optimum resolution (1920x1080) automatically.

Chuffed to bits.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

(looks bloody complicated)


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> (looks bloody complicated)


Not really. On the screen, if I say a line is 45 degrees, it is. When I go to cut it, especially after a night on the beer, it usually isn't. Always knew I should have chosen an easier way to make a living.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

oubaas56 said:


> Always knew I should have chosen an easier way to make a living.


...and it wasn't for lack of warning... see what happened to Jesus... :derisive:


----------

